# David Fray



## Camiz

Dear all

Two years ago, I attended a concert with David Fray (piano) and Renaud Capuçon (violin). The program included Bach and Beethoven.

I have been really disappointed by Fray's playing and behavior. First, his attitude was essentially vain. He was standing at the piano and behaving as if he were Glenn Gould. However, his playing was imprecise, blurred, and at the end unpleasant to listen.

Did some of you have the chance to attend some of his concerts ? Did you have similar feeling ?

Kind regards

Camille


----------



## Josquin13

No, I've not heard Fray live in concert. & yes, I have heard that his 'on stage' behavior can sometimes rub people the wrong way. But I have listened carefully to his recordings of Bach's Keyboard Concertos, as well as his Partitas Nos. 2 & 6, and I think he's brilliant in this music, and not at all "blurry" or "imprecise", at least not in Bach. So, if you're open to giving Fray another chance?, I'd urge you to have a listen to the following recordings by him (unless you also don't like Bach?),

--Bach Partitas Nos. 2 & 6: 




--Bach Keyboard Concertos, performed on a piano, with modern instruments: 



.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Keyboar...words=Fray+bach&qid=1628903330&s=music&sr=1-3
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-concert...words=Fray+bach&qid=1628903330&s=music&sr=1-1

I should also point out that in the concert that you saw, Fray was only accompanying the violinist. So, if that's all you know of his playing, I don't think you're being overly fair to him, because Fray isn't generally a chamber musician, but rather a soloist. Besides, every musician has an occasional bad night, even the greatest ones...


----------



## Mandryka

I've seen him play Schubert. But my main reason for posting is that I want to ask you to say a bit more about how his playing was imprecise. Imprecise pitches, imprecise pulse or what?



Camiz said:


> However, his playing was imprecise, blurred
> 
> Did some of you have the chance to attend some of his concerts ?


----------



## Camiz

I am of course open to give Fray another chance and I am sure that every musician has a bad night. 
I'll definitely listen to the Bach recordings you recommended. However,I am about sure that it will be difficult to attend another Fray's concert (till he adopts another behavior)


----------



## Camiz

Here, my English is certainly too poor to build a clear picture.
No wrong notes, no strange pulse either.
The dialog with the violin was really poor, as if Fray did not listen to the other musician. It turned into strange and brutal move to Forte or piano, with no apparent reason.
In addition, Fray's playing was often blurred, as if he did not want to make clear the different voices. It was strange to me as I expected something completely different from one guy who recorded Bach ...
At the end, very disappointing concert. As I said, I'll of course try to listen to some Fray's recording, but I am about sure that it will be difficult to attend another of his concert till he adopts another behavior.


----------

